# Raketa On Bracelet



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Got this from Hawkey today ( thaks mate)...Though I think its just cost me a rare Seiko bracelet









I really like it....Put it on a nice chunky bracelet which suits it nicely...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I knew he'd palm it off to somebody somday!


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Love the bold indices. I've looked at a few of these Jason and am tempted. I'm guessing given the money, they are chromed base metal cases with maybe steel backs. Waddya reckon?..

Rich.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Spot on Rich.....Its got a loud tic too.....Do you want to have a closer look at this one before you buy one?

I dont mind sending you it to look at...


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thats a very kind offer, thanks









What I might do, is ask you to take a few pics and mail them over b4 I do anything. I've got a couple of Vostoks with chromed cases and they're not half bad. I wouldn't mind betting these are pretty similar. There's something very charming about these Russians I feel. They're pretty agricultural in terms of the engineering, but they have a simple, tough feel to them that I love. I've got an Amphibia that keeps time to COSC standards if its worn regularly and rested overnight! Without going too off topic in this thread, these are a great example of how varied a collection can be. My most costly watch cost well over 100 times as much as some of my Vostoks, but I emotionally value them equally and enjoy wearing them all in a "style over brand" kinda way. I suppose that is perhaps what seperates enthusiast/collectors from non WIS purchasers. Enjoy that one Jason, its a beaut!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> but I emotionally value them equally and enjoy wearing them all in a "style over brand" kinda way.


Very well put Rich...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone know who or what "Peterhof" refer to?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Got this from Hawkey today ( thaks mate)...Though I think its just cost me a rare Seiko bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad you like it









Now where is that parcel? And how do I get this Seiko bracelet?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I knew he'd palm it off to somebody somday!










Actually, it didn't happen like that....

I was minding my own business when a PM from Jason arrived suggesting I might like to swop it with him







so I did














although I have no idea what I'm getting in return.







Jason describes them as "bits and bobs"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You've probably got a very nice panerai coming your way!









One up for jason


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I really like it....Put it on a nice chunky bracelet which suits it nicely...


I like that one Jason, wonderful design, nothing shy about that face









Prefer it on a nice thick USA strap though


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Jase,

That Rocket looks very well on that bracelet, nice one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > but I emotionally value them equally and enjoy wearing them all in a "style over brand" kinda way.
> 
> 
> Very well put Rich...


 Great attitude Rich.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Anyone know who or what "Peterhof" refer to?


 googled this

http://www.peterhof.org/ind.html


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks PG. Could be. Or, on another site, it's suggested that Peterhof was an alternative brand name used by Raketa


----------

